# New Forest x tb



## Muddymare (14 November 2008)

I've seen a nice looking example of this unusual cross for sale - does anyone know or own one of these?  I had a lovely NF for my daughter but she was only 13 hands - this one is 15, and looks great fun.
Advice gratefully recieved.


----------



## Faithkat (14 November 2008)

NF x TB is not an unusual cross round here.  The first horse I ever bought was 3/4TB 1/4NF foal and I have a friend who has so far bred three from a TB mare who is currently pregnant with her fourth by a NF stallion.  In fact, she has a very nice yearling NF x TB yearling filly for sale.  They make very nice large ponies/small horses.


----------



## dozzie (14 November 2008)

My old boy is a NF x TB. Lovely cross. I had him as a 2 year old and he took me right through my teens and further. Unfortunately for me he only made 15hh which was a bit small latterly ( I got too heavy really).   TB x NF is quite a sane cross. TB x Welsh can be a bit more feisty but great fun. I love TB x natives. They can be great second or third ponies!

I would think twice about a TB x Shetland though!


----------



## lauraanddolly (14 November 2008)

My mare is NF x TB. As others have said, wonderful cross. My girlie is 15.1hh, she is 16 now but I have had her since she was 9, when I have the money I will be seeking another NF x TB or possibly for something a little different a TB x welsh. 
 I find she is the best of both worlds - sane and a good doer but capable of quite a turn of speed and can be challenging(in a good way), we've done a bit of everything together over the years and I will never part with her.


----------



## Bossanova (15 November 2008)

My mare is newforest x tb x trakehner

She's 7 and intermediate eventing so a very useful sort!!


----------



## Twinkletoes (15 November 2008)

Not an unusual cross.. Can make a Lovely sort. We once had two pc summers on a nf x tb, it was amazing. Had the temperament of the forester and the hardy legs, but the speed of a tb. Very best of luck in your decision making.


----------



## PennyJ (15 November 2008)

It's a quite highly sought after cross down here in the forest, particularly with the Commoners for their drifting ponies.  If it works right, you get the hardiness and temperament of the forester combined with the extra height and speed of the TB.


----------



## Sophiesmum (15 November 2008)

My 14.2 was a NF x TB and was an amazing competition pony - super jumper without being insane!  Can't beat a native x tb imo.  Good luck


----------



## Sprout (15 November 2008)

My daughter has one, a full up 14.2hh, and he is ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!

He is very calm, and easy to handle, can jump like a stag but never gets silly, does a bit of everything, does a good dressage test, enjoys SJ and adores XC.
He hacks out on the Forest and copes with all the wild ponies etc.

I cant wait for my daughter to grow out of him, then I can have him for hacking.


----------



## mossy (15 November 2008)

I had a NF x TB and he was fab, he stood 15.2 was stunning looking, had a massive jump,was very bold, fantastic cross country, really sure footed and a total sweetheart to look after, i would have another like him tomorrow.


----------



## Puppy (15 November 2008)

My first share horse was a NF x TB and he was fab 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I think it's a great combo


----------



## itsme123 (15 November 2008)

it's not an unusual cross at all 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. 

My friend owns a NF stud and breeds a few NFxTB. She uses her little NF stallion, who has a jump to die for, and well bred ex racer mares. The result are lovely teenagers horses perfect for PC, RC etc.They do well in showing classes and have an easy calm temperament.  In actual fact all of her NFxTB foals are sold very very quickly in comparison to the full registered NF foals.


----------



## Swift08 (15 November 2008)

Mine is a New forest x Thoroughbred. Hes only 14.1 but rides like a small horse rather than a pony. He has a great jump and very intelligent!


----------



## jaffs (15 November 2008)

They are a super cross. I have seen some seriously useful 14.2 NFxTB showjumpers. Very hardy too


----------



## lauraanddolly (15 November 2008)

Charlie - could you pm the name of your friends stud please ? Very interested in possible sources for a NF x TB youngster some time in the future, would like to have a few places to try rather than waiting for the odd one to pop up here and there! 
 Very sorry to hijack !!


----------



## justjay (17 November 2008)

NF x TB is not an unusual cross round here. The first horse I ever bought was 3/4TB 1/4NF foal and I have a friend who has so far bred three from a TB mare who is currently pregnant with her fourth by a NF stallion. In fact, she has a very nice yearling NF x TB yearling filly for sale. They make very nice large ponies/small horses. 

I actually own the TB mare referred to here !  She is back home with us now - and is due to foal next MArch!!  We are hoping for a small RH type this time (different NF stallion) but her other 3 have been ssuoer foals


----------



## sandr (17 November 2008)

My Boss is a NFxTB, wonderful little horse, very easy to do, nice laid back temperment. Id definatly have another.


----------



## cazza (17 November 2008)

My mum's old horse was one, and was great.  I would highly recommend that cross any day of the week.


----------

